# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  How to keep your mind awake during WILD?

## Valmancer

Each time I try WILD (3 times now) I fall into normal sleep  :Sad:  I've only tried it in the afternoon so I shouldn't be too tired.
I'd like to hear what you think about to keep your mind awake. Do you count your breaths, imagine what the dream will be like, just study the sensations around your body or what?

----------


## Petermordio

I think mantras work best for me. I usually fail to WILD when I'm almost in the dream because I get too excited, so I'm might not be much help on this but when I use a mantra I do at least not fall asleep. I just let my mind concentrate on the words and their meaning while my body does the paralysis and stuff seperately until the dream scene opens.
Steady things like mantras or counting are probably the best thing to not lose your connection to the wake world.
I don't fall asleep easily though anyway, I could never try a WILD in the afternoon I think, simply because it's impossible for me to sleep in daylight. =(

----------


## sydiswatching1

You could try waking up an hour earlier than you do so that you might be tired when nap time comes. I tried the FILD technique just now and it got me father into sleep paralysis then I've ever been. I just keep my mind blank and focus on sleeping, as the moving my two fingers keeps my mind awake.

----------


## Tara

I do everything you mentioned. I like to cycle through different techniques to keep my mind active, yet they are mellow enough techniques to ensure I won't remain away for hours. If I think about one thing for too long, it becomes a routine and I begin to zone out.

----------


## matthew123

I like to use reverse blinking it keeps my mind awake

----------


## neuronex

A good way to figure out what works for you, as far as keeping the mind awake: Is to set an alarm 15-20 minutes before you have to wake up. Lots of people do this anyway to get some snooze time in. But instead of hitting snooze every 5 minutes and drifting off to sleep - try a method of keeping your mind awake. Maybe stick with something for a while - try to get better at it. If still no success - try something else.

----------


## Puffin

From my (few) successful WILDs, I'd listen to the sound of the air conditioning or heater in my room, or the ticking of my clock. The air conditioning's almost like white noise in a sense, and as for the clock... Well, let's just say it pisses me off just enough to stay awake, but doesn't keep me from relaxing.  :tongue2:

----------

